# Hognose or Royal/Ball python advice



## Grimoires (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello, I am potentially getting my first royal snake next year. Currently I have no reptiles, however I do have experience with snakes and other reptiles from the past, and have both the time and money, as well as space to dedicate to my snake. Whilst I love all kinds of snakes - I just cant help my true love of ball python morphs, but also open to having a hognose. Actually, I adore both honestly.
Although i have a few questions as there seems to be a lot of mixed opinions on snake housing, and i've never kept one myself before. I've interacted with them both having been kept in a viv and a tub on a rack- which makes me question should I go for a vivarium or a tub? I feel like a vivarium is a little more comfortable for the snake, but then some people have told me snakes thrive in tubs because they like smaller spaces.
My other question is whats the best place in the uk, to order ball python morphs? My budget is up to £150 - though I am not looking for anything specific, I would like to be able to browse some sites up until I purchase a snake, which would be in the spring next year - just so I can know which place is most likely to have morphs that catch my eye.
On top of that, which is the best place online that sells hognoses - for the same reasons as above.
I am not set on which i want yet.
So for that reason - which is better for a first time snake owner? Like i've said, I have had experience handling and some basic caring for snakes in the past, due to the nature of my job - this was with corn snakes and ball pythons. (Not really a fan of corn snakes personally I like chunkier snakes)
Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

On the subject of viv or rubs personally I prefer adults to be in a viv. Hatchlings I have in small rubs so they feel more secure but adults need more space so a viv is best.


----------



## slsexotics (Oct 3, 2016)

If you are more into chunkier snakes then I would definitely go for a ball python. With regards to how to keep them I personally prefer to keep mine in a vivarium, however either option works well it's just up to what you want to do. I would personally say that hognoses and ball pythons are both beginner snakes, however with my own personal experience I would say ball pythons are probably better as they are a bit hardier, although they can be fussy eaters. At the end of the day there's pros and cons for either snake, you just need to research them a load and decide which is better for you  if you decide to get a ball python in the future and need any setup help etc then dont hesitate to message me! Good luck making the difficult decision


----------



## stevethornley (Apr 4, 2013)

A royal is a great decision in my opinion. When my then 8 (now 13) year old son finally got his wish of a pet snake, I researched a lot and went for a Royal for similar reasons to you. Five years later he breeds his own morphs and has his own breeding projects. Have a look at this thread http://www.theroyalpython.co.uk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5183&SearchTerms=royal which details my experience and Google Sussex Royals to see what he's up to. Good luck with your new Royal! 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------

